# A question for all you Brits out there



## e.Blackstar (Aug 21, 2005)

Hmm...I used the term "limey" the other day and my dad looked mildly shocked as though I'd sworn.

Is it deragatory to be called a 'limey'? or is it equivilant to 'yankee'?  

Should I cease using it?


----------



## Hammersmith (Aug 22, 2005)

Nah. Limey refers to the fact that the once vaunted British Navy distributed limes and other fruits to prevent the faces of her sailors from rotting away with scurvy, so while it has its ignoble beginnings, no British or English person would be shocked or offended at its use. Or at least, some might, but they would be considered gits. I've met Yanks who were offended at being called as such, so I guess it takes all kinds to make a world. Call me a limey all you want.


----------



## Greenwood (Aug 22, 2005)

Hammersmith's derivation of the word is of course correct, however, my Random House Webster's Dictionary says of "limey": slang - sometimes disparaging and offensive; so I guess it can be offensive. I guess maybe it depends on the context and who is using it. Here in the States, Yankee, for the most part is not considered derogatory and is even at times used in a patriotic manner, i.e. the song Yankee Doodle Dandy. However, in large parts of the Old South (the former Confederate States of America), Yankee can definitely be meant in a derogatory way.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 22, 2005)

Hammersmith said:


> Limey refers to the fact that the once vaunted British Navy distributed limes and other fruits to prevent the faces of her sailors from rotting away with scurvy



Yeah, I looked it up, so I knew that, but I just wasn't sure.

Thanks!

Your Yank friend


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 22, 2005)

Yankee was also used by the French and their French speaking Indian counterparts. Referring to whites that lived in the America's. It was simply a descriptor that was used.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 22, 2005)

I'm disappointed Daranavo. 



> America's



???    

*waits for everyone to turn nit-picky on her*


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 22, 2005)

Yes, I apologize for that one. I will sack myself greatly for it. Thank you for your diligence and attention to detail.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 22, 2005)

Meh, the comment was made in jest.  

Sack not yourself.


----------



## Hammersmith (Aug 23, 2005)

On second thoughts, any more questions on England and you can try this very useful website.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 23, 2005)

Ooh.


----------



## Wraithguard (Aug 23, 2005)

e.Blackstar said:


>


 
I saw that! I hereby *BAN *you from the use of Angry Faces! I cannot believe you grouped and Angry with a Saddy!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 23, 2005)

*cries bitterly*


But there's no smiley for disappointed! You'd have to combine Angry and Sad. *wails*


----------



## AlisaGoldielock (Nov 1, 2005)

*Once*

I was called "Russian catlike limey".A blockhead could not define my nationality.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Once*



AlisaGoldielock said:


> I was called "Russian catlike limey".A blockhead could not define my nationality.


If ever I would like a set of cyber claws... 

1: How does that add anything to this thread?
2: Why do you seem to insist on stirring things up?
3: What would happen if you were to be nice?
4: Do you think us thick minded enough to not seem to catch who you meant in that post?!

Can this perhaps cease? I know that that was a slightly older post, but I have been doing a little reading and this does not seem to have been a one time thing. Let's let things stay on track, I'm sorry if I just pulled it out of line but...


----------



## Daranavo (Nov 9, 2005)

Check out Cheap clothes thread. Another stunning and motivational post by this person. She is forcing me to think bad thoughts! Make her stop Ara!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 9, 2005)

Yes, that is one of the things I came across... *sigh* Perhaps if I could I would, but I am not one to do so and she has yet to do _too_ much harm. I am hoping that it will stop at that and that she will consider well what she says in further posts.

This _can_ be considered a warning.


----------



## Hammersmith (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Once*



AlisaGoldielock said:


> I was called "Russian catlike limey".A blockhead could not define my nationality.


What a coincidence. I am a limey cat with roots from Russia. I'm not sure where the blockheads fit it though. As for defining your nationality, I'd guess you're Irish.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 9, 2005)

*grinning with a mischievous happiness*


----------



## Wolfshead (Nov 11, 2005)

Hammersmith said:


> On second thoughts, any more questions on England and you can try this very useful website.


Questions on Britain, HS, Britain  You could use that site, but...



> As you can see, London is a large city. Nearly all the people in Britain live there. There are other places in Britain - for example, Manchester, Birmingham and Scotland. These place names are all commonly spelt with "near London", such as "Edinburgh, near London". People who don't live in London are called "provincials", and are not allowed to meet the Queen or get married. Their suicide rate is high.
> 
> Britain is surrounded by water on all sides, so it's an island. There are other islands, as the map shows, but they have funny names, and the people who live in these islands are difficult to get to know.
> 
> ...



I particulary liked the bit about McDonald's and Campbell's  I'm a Calder, who were originally Campbells, and I was talking to a McDonald who threatened to kill me last night. Jesting, obviously, but it was a good laugh. We were at a celidh and I was all kitted out in my Campbell of Cawdor tartan


----------



## Hammersmith (Nov 11, 2005)

Wolfshead said:


> Questions on Britain, HS, Britain  You could use that site, but...


For the first two pages I thought the website was serious. I was rather vexed. Anyway, Scotland, NI and Wales don't count. I'm stuck in my ethnocentricity


----------

